# Flat Feet and leg workouts.



## PitViper (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey what's up, I'm new and this is my 1st post outside of the introduction. I didn't see this subject anywhere so I figured I'd start one and see what kinda answers we get..

So I'm flat footed. I was born that way but it got progressively worse over the years. I'm not a super bad case like I've seen where people have "rigid" flat feet where they can't "fake an arch" but they're flat enough that now about to be 40 years old I definitely have some issues when it comes to my lower back. I try to be mindful of my stance and keep my weight to the outside or my feet because naturally they want to over pronate and put all the weight on the inside of my feet which has my knees going inside, towards each other. Now even if I did, you'd have to really look to notice it by eye but obviously I'm aware and when I do certain exercises it's tough to keep certain forms.

Squat issues: It took me a long time but with help I'm able to keep good form with pretty decent weight. After a bit of a hiatus and giving up weights on a daily basis for Brazilian Jiu Jitsu for about a year I recently decided to get back to what I know, stick to the basics and just stay on this path so off to the power rack we go. I wear good sneakers, either Nike Air Max's or now New Balance 501 and 575 which have been AWESOME for flat feet. I'm able to keep excellent form with a plate on each side. At 225 I'm now wearing an INZER Forever Belt and that definitely helped. 315 has been my max for 5-6 reps and really anything over 225 I'm wearing INZER knee wraps and my belt. This is what happens though: My knees start falling inwards. It's not terrible like they're touching each other or anything but even with a bit of a wider stance and my toes outward, in the mirror you can see my knees wanting to go in. With that, part of my squat is not only good form, getting my ass down and coming back up, but being mindful of my knees and having to "open up" a bit while I'm coming up and that sucks. 

I was told to try standing on thin plates with the inside of my sneaker so the weight is distributed better. It works...a little but it's not a cure. Another thing I've read is that regardless of flat arches this is more because of the tightness in the hips...?? I really don't know so if anyone can chime in with anything I can do to keep my knees correct I'd be really appreciative of that even if it means lowering the weight to concentrate on form.

Calf Raises: I definitely have small calves. Maybe not "chicken" but I'm not too far off. It just seems from the knee down my legs are kind of formless. I can't seem to get that big bulge of muscle in my calves and it's odd because I can do extensions and get my quads nice and strong fairly easy. I know in general ppl struggle with the calf but I'm wondering if they're under developed because of my natural stance? When I'm just standing and I remember to stand the right way like I said earlier? I can feel my calves straining a bit, like maybe THIS is what my calf should be doing but with my flat arch it never really gets the work load. For awhile I would hit the treadmill and at around 3-4 mph I'd do a light jog and try to be on my tip toes, almost like a boxers stance. I noticed then my I finally got some development and form. 

Being honest I probably don't do enough for my calves. So I'm wondering--how much is too much for a body part that really REALLY needs attention especially with the foot issue. And is ALL this that I've posted related to my feet? My knees, stance, shitty calf muscles etc etc...

Anyway, thanks for reading this ridiculously long post! If you have a similar issue please post! Thanks!


----------



## Milo (Jan 8, 2017)

As you normally do, be mindful of keeping your knees in line. But also try spreading the floor apart with your feet. Grab the floor with the soles of your shoes and twist outwards. Helps stay tight and keeps the knees tracking.


----------



## PitViper (Jan 8, 2017)

Milo said:


> As you normally do, be mindful of keeping your knees in line. But also try spreading the floor apart with your feet. Grab the floor with the soles of your shoes and twist outwards. Helps stay tight and keeps the knees tracking.



Thanks man. I just put my sneakers on and tried it right on my bedroom floor. Feels good. Looking fwd to trying it out.


----------



## snake (Jan 8, 2017)

I have flat feet, like zero arch and have all my life. It never negativity effected my squat. I  heard some bro science once say most good squatters have flat feet. I'm not pinning your knee knocking on your flat feet.


----------



## bugman (Jan 8, 2017)

Set up straight,  push your knees out and lift.  Also, post a short video of your squats to have us a reference to go by.


----------



## Rip (Jan 8, 2017)

I have flat feet too. I used to have to get special shoes when I was a kid. 
My quads are stubborn and they take extra stimulation to get any results. 
As far as calves, I'm the opposite. Must be genetic. 
One thing I noticed a lot of people do is they use momentum and bounce when they do calves. I would extend and do a static hold for at least one second and then go slow on the eccentric. The point of contraction is during plantarflexion. That's where the magic happens. 



PitViper said:


> Hey what's up, I'm new and this is my 1st post outside of the introduction. I didn't see this subject anywhere so I figured I'd start one and see what kinda answers we get..
> 
> So I'm flat footed. I was born that way but it got progressively worse over the years. I'm not a super bad case like I've seen where people have "rigid" flat feet where they can't "fake an arch" but they're flat enough that now about to be 40 years old I definitely have some issues when it comes to my lower back. I try to be mindful of my stance and keep my weight to the outside or my feet because naturally they want to over pronate and put all the weight on the inside of my feet which has my knees going inside, towards each other. Now even if I did, you'd have to really look to notice it by eye but obviously I'm aware and when I do certain exercises it's tough to keep certain forms.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 8, 2017)

I got my calves to grow by simply beating the crap outta them. Not necessarily with superb heavy weights, but with consistently making them bleed.  I train calves minimum 4 times each week, each calf session is one set seated calf and one set on the cybex rotary calf.  I started with X weight and stayed there till I could do 100 reps, no pause.  Then increased weight, repeat process.  It hurts, they cramp, but I got them to grow. Once I got them going in the right direction I started mixing things up, but I still do a minimum of 300 reps for calve 4 days each week.


----------



## PitViper (Jan 8, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I got my calves to grow by simply beating the crap outta them. Not necessarily with superb heavy weights, but with consistently making them bleed.  I train calves minimum 4 times each week, each calf session is one set seated calf and one set on the cybex rotary calf.  I started with X weight and stayed there till I could do 100 reps, no pause.  Then increased weight, repeat process.  It hurts, they cramp, but I got them to grow. Once I got them going in the right direction I started mixing things up, but I still do a minimum of 300 reps for calve 4 days each week.



I think I'm gonna follow this. This whole 1-2x a week for a body part is BS especially when it comes to my calves. Thanks for the post. Gonna start tomorrow after work.


----------



## PitViper (Jan 8, 2017)

snake said:


> I have flat feet, like zero arch and have all my life. It never negativity effected my squat. I  heard some bro science once say most good squatters have flat feet. I'm not pinning your knee knocking on your flat feet.



This is good news to me. I'm glad to hear you haven't had any issues with the squat. Now I have to dissect the movement and find the knee knock. Eliminating the arch issue takes a load off my mind. Thanks.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 9, 2017)

PitViper said:


> This is good news to me. I'm glad to hear you haven't had any issues with the squat. Now I have to dissect the movement and find the knee knock. Eliminating the arch issue takes a load off my mind. Thanks.



imagine you're in the bottom of a squat and your spotter pokes your b-hole. 
Squeeze glutes. Knees out. seal that door closed.


----------



## snake (Jan 9, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> imagine you're in the bottom of a squat and your spotter pokes your b-hole.



There's no place for that in a lifting forum. Keep your weird fetish fantasies out of here.


----------

